# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβί για παπαγαλάκι...

## georgatc

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Μετά από αρκετό διάβασμα στο forum επιλέξαμε, μαζί με τα πιτσιρίκια μου,
Αυτό το κλουβί. Σύντομα, σε λίγες ημέρες θα εγκατασταθεί και ο κάτοικος του,
Περιμένω τη γνώμη σας και συμβουλές για τη διαρρύθμιση.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί με ωραία διαρρύθμιση. Ίσως θα έκανα κάποια αλλαγή στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού. Θα έβαζα τη σκάλα πιο κοντά στην πατήθρα σχήματος Υ και θα αφαιρούσε κάποια από τις άσπρες πατήθρες. Επίσης, η ποτιστρα μήπως είναι λίγο ψηλά; Πως θα φτάνει εκεί;

Με το καλό να αποκτήσετε το νέο σας παπαγαλάκι!  :Big Grin:

----------


## NickKo

Καλημερα , καλως να τον δεχτητε ..
Οσων αφορα τη διαρυθμιση εγω θα προτεινα τα εξης ..

Αρχικα δε θα ειχα τοσα πραγματα μεσα ωσπου να συνηθισει το χωρο του .. προσπαθησε να του εχεις χωρο αρκετο στο κλουβι ελευθερο να κινουντε κυριως στο κεντρο του ( κουνια , 1 παιχνιδι και σκαλα θα τα εβγαζα σιγουρα ισως προσθετα ενα κατα μηκος του κλουβιου κλαδι για να " κοψει " καλυτερα το χωρο που θα αποτελεσει το σπιτι του απο ολες τις πλευρες .. ισως να εβγαζα και μια πατηθρα ) .. στη συνεχεια μετα απο καμια βδομαδα ενα ενα θα προσθετα σιγουρα κ αλλα .. ( αν ειναι πλαστικες οι πατηθρες κατω καλυτερα να τις αλλαξεις με ξυλινες )

Θα εβαζα τροφη μονο στη μια πλευρα του κλουβιου και τη ποτιστρα αναμεσα τους .. προσοχη στα κυπελα της τροφης και στο κιτρινο αυτο καλυμα .. τα σπανε γ τη πλακα και δραπετευουν ανετα ( τη 1η μερα εμενα το καναν .. και τους εβαλα πηλινα εντος ) .. 

Αναμενουμε φωτο του ..  :Happy: 

HelloWorld

----------


## georgatc

> Καλημερα , καλως να τον δεχτητε ..
> Οσων αφορα τη διαρυθμιση εγω θα προτεινα τα εξης ..
> 
> Αρχικα δε θα ειχα τοσα πραγματα μεσα ωσπου να συνηθισει το χωρο του .. προσπαθησε να του εχεις χωρο αρκετο στο κλουβι ελευθερο να κινουντε κυριως στο κεντρο του ( κουνια , 1 παιχνιδι και σκαλα θα τα εβγαζα σιγουρα ισως προσθετα ενα κατα μηκος του κλουβιου κλαδι για να " κοψει " καλυτερα το χωρο που θα αποτελεσει το σπιτι του απο ολες τις πλευρες .. ισως να εβγαζα και μια πατηθρα ) .. στη συνεχεια μετα απο καμια βδομαδα ενα ενα θα προσθετα σιγουρα κ αλλα .. ( αν ειναι πλαστικες οι πατηθρες κατω καλυτερα να τις αλλαξεις με ξυλινες )
> 
> Θα εβαζα τροφη μονο στη μια πλευρα του κλουβιου και τη ποτιστρα αναμεσα τους .. προσοχη στα κυπελα της τροφης και στο κιτρινο αυτο καλυμα .. τα σπανε γ τη πλακα και δραπετευουν ανετα ( τη 1η μερα εμενα το καναν .. και τους εβαλα πηλινα εντος ) .. 
> 
> Αναμενουμε φωτο του .. 
> 
> HelloWorld


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές.
Τη Δευτέρα θα πάω να πάρω ξύλινες πατηθρες και θα κάνω αυτό που μου είπες με το νερό.
Σύντομα νέα φωτο, αύριο αναμένουμε τον κάτοικο μια προσφορά από τον κύριο Γιώργο τον οποίο και ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## georgatc

> Γιώργο πολύ ωραίο το κλουβί με ωραία διαρρύθμιση. Ίσως θα έκανα κάποια αλλαγή στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού. Θα έβαζα τη σκάλα πιο κοντά στην πατήθρα σχήματος Υ και θα αφαιρούσε κάποια από τις άσπρες πατήθρες. Επίσης, η ποτιστρα μήπως είναι λίγο ψηλά; Πως θα φτάνει εκεί;
> 
> Με το καλό να αποκτήσετε το νέο σας παπαγαλάκι!


Καλημέρα, 
έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές, σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπες,
Υπάρχει άσπρη πατηθρα για την ποτιστρα.
Ελπίζω το απόγευμα να σας συστήσω και το νέο μέλος της οικογένειας όπου ήδη απολαμβάνει τη διαμονή του στο νέο του σπίτι.
Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## xrisam

Με το καλό να κατοικηθεί το κλουβάκι σου. Τι πουλάκι θα βάλεις μέσα?

Την την σχαρίτσα στο πάτο γιατι δεν την έχεις βάλει?

----------


## georgatc

Χρύσα καλησπέρα,
για αρχή βάλαμε ένα αρσενικό παπαγαλάκι, να δούμε πως θα πάμε και μετά θα βάλουμε κι ένα θηλυκό,
σε 1-2 μέρες θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες.
Το κλουβί δεν έχει σχαρίτσα στον πάτο, έχει μόνο το συρτάρι.
(είναι το κλουβί imac serena)

----------


## georgatc

θα πρέπει να βάλω σκαριτσα??

----------


## xrisam

Α Δεν είχε σχαριτσα...

Η σχάρες στα κλουβια διαχωρίζουν τις ακαθαρσίες απο (το κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού) που πέφτουν στο συρταράκι το οποίο είναι στρωμένο με χαρτί.

Κοίτα να σου πω την αλήθεια παλαιότερα δεν χρησιμοποιούσα καθόλου σχάρα και έστρωνα εσωτερικά στον πάτο χαρτί. Όμως ο Ξερξάκος δεν πήγαινε καθόλου στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού. Ακόμα και άρρωστος που ήταν ούτε μια φορά. 

Αργότερα με την Πηνελόπη αλλάξε συνήθειες και έκαναν τις κότες...πέφταν σπόρια απο τις ταίστρες και πηγέναν στις γωνίες, πατάγανε και τις κουτσουλιές κτλ. Οπότε έβαλα κανόνικά την σχάρα, έβαλα και μπολάκια φαγητού αντί για κρεμαστες ταίστρες. :winky:

----------


## georgatc

Εδώ είμαστε....
έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές στη διαρρύθμιση και φαίνεται και ο νέος μας φίλος.
Δεν έχει όνομα ακόμα, αν και τα παιδιά τον φωνάζουν "τσιου..."

----------


## xrisam

Kαλως το στρουμφάκι!!!

Μπορεις να βάλεις προσωρινά ένα μανταλάκι στην πορτούλα.

Αν δεν θέλεις λουκετάκι μπορείς να βάλεις ένα γάτζο απο κλειδια ή γαντζο ορειβασίας:

----------


## Soulaki

Ωραίος, ο Τσιου :: , έχει πάρει και  πόζα.

----------


## NickKo

Κουκλακι ειναι .. να τον χαιρεσαι .. ( ωραια το φτιαξες το κλουβι του οσων αφορα τη διακοσμηση  :Happy:  αν θες απεναντι απο τη πατηθρα π καθεται αν δν εχει , να βαλεις μια πατηθρα λιγο πιο ψηλα .. ν πηγαινει κ στο απεναντι παιχνιδι του , μαζι με τ γατζακι π σ προταθηκε , γτ εμενα τις ανοιγουν τις πορτες ανετα αν δεν εχει ) .. 

HelloWorld

----------


## georgatc

Μετά απο μέρες κάναμε τις αλλαγές μας...
βάλαμε πλέγμα στο κάτω μέρος και αλλάξαμε τη διαρύθμιση 
(βάλαμε ξυλάκι στο κάτω μέρος απο τη μία μεριά έως την άλλη και ανεβάσαμε τις πατήθρες για να φτάνουμε στην κούνια...)
δέ μας βλέπω όμως πολύ ζωηρούς, μάλλον θέλουμε θηλυκια παρέα...

----------


## NickKo

Τα καπακια προσεχε εκει οπου δεν εχει ταιστρες .. μην τα σηκωσει και φυγει ( αν δεν τα εχεις ηδη δεσει καλα , γτ δε φαινεται ) ..  

Σε εξωτερικο χωρο αν τον εχεις , προσεχε γτ εδω εμενα ηρθε γερακι στο κεντρο της πολης 2 φορες ( ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης και βρισκουν ευκαιρια σε μικρα περιστερια σπουργιτια και κλουβια ) ..

Απο συμπεριφορα το βλεπεις σαν αρρωστο ή σαν να βαριεται ( εννοω δεν ειναι φουσκωμενο , τρωει κανονικα , και δεν εχει περιεργες κουτσουλιες ) , αν και μαλλον ακομα δεν εχει προσαρμοστει ..εμενα καναν 2 βδομαδες να μας συνηθισουν και να σηκωσουν κεφαλι ισως παραπανω μονο ετρωγαν και καθονταν σε μια πατηθρα .. 
Ασχολειστε μαζι του ( εννοω να πηγαινετε διπλα του να του μιλατε , για να μη στρεσαρεται στη παρουσια σας .. ) 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgatc

Καλημέρα,
Κάθε πρωί το κλουβί το βγάζουμε στο μπαλκόνι, το κρεμάμε ψηλά στον τοίχο και υπάρχει και τέντα κατεβασμένα 
ενω το βράδυ τον βάζουμε μέσα στο σπίτι.
Όσο είναι στο μπαλκόνι ξεσαλωνει... Πολύ κελάηδισμα 
Όταν τον βάλουμε μέσα είναι ήσυχος, θα φάει και θα πάει στη θέση του ψηλά για ύπνο.
Του μιλάνε όλη μέρα τα πιτσιρίκια μου
Μήπως όμως θέλει κι αυτός την δική του παρέα???

----------


## NickKo

Νωρις ειναι ακομη θα ελεγα να αποκτησει συγκατοικο .. πρεπει να προσαρμοστει , το ιδιο ακομη δεν εχει προσαρμοστει πληρως .. θα ελεγα να περασει η "καραντινα" του ( υπαρχει σχετικο αρθρο γιατι αυτο ειναι σημαντικο ) να συνηθισει στους χωρους και στις συνηθειες σας ( εννοω στο προγραμμα αυτο το μεσα εξω , το ποτε ασχολειστε και στους 2 χωρους μαζι του κλπ ) .. 

Στη συνεχεια αφου το δειτε και εσεις οτι εχει συνηθισει και εχει προσαρμοστει μπορειτε να του φερετε παρεα διατηροντας παλι τη καραντινα εκεινου σε διαφορετικο κλουβι και χωρο . Μετα το περας αλλων 40 ημερων ( αφου τελειωσει η καραντινα του νεου ) να ερθουν σε οπτικη επαφη αρχικα σε ξεχωριστα κλουβια για να γνωριστουν ( για την αποφυγη  τσακωμων και μηπως δε δεχτει το ενα το αλλο για φιλο του , αν και σπανια γινεται αυτο διοτι ειναι πολυ κοινωνικα και δεκτικα συνηθως ) και εν τελη να ενωθουν σε ενα κοινο κλουβακι .. αυτο θα ηταν το ιδανικο πιστευω για να αποφευχθουν μη επιθυμητες καταστασεις ..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgatc

Σε ευχαριστώ Νίκο.
Αρχές Ιουνίου θα έχει παρέα και βλέπουμε...
Να είσαι καλά και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα σου γράφει ο Νίκος. Έτσι για την απορία σε περίπτωση που της έχεις, το Budgie σου είναι αρσενικό, Skyblue και Yellowface, χωρίς να φαίνεται ο τύπος. Πρέπει να δούμε και μία φωτό την πλάτη του (τα φτερά από πάνω).  :Big Grin:

----------


## georgatc

> Συμφωνώ με όλα όσα σου γράφει ο Νίκος. Έτσι για την απορία σε περίπτωση που της έχεις, το Budgie σου είναι αρσενικό, Skyblue και Yellowface, χωρίς να φαίνεται ο τύπος. Πρέπει να δούμε και μία φωτό την πλάτη του (τα φτερά από πάνω).


Εύθυμη Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, δεν το ήξερα.
Επειδή είμαι στη δουλειά αύριο κατά το μεσημέρι θα ανεβάσω μια φωτογραφία από πίσω για να μου πεις περισσότερα.

----------


## georgatc



----------


## NickKo

Δε ξερω τι σοι μεταλλαξη ειναι ( ουτε τα δικα μου ξερω , δεν το ψαξα κιωλας ) , εμενα με ενδιαφερει οτι ειναι κουκλος ....  :Happy: 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgatc

> Δε ξερω τι σοι μεταλλαξη ειναι ( ουτε τα δικα μου ξερω , δεν το ψαξα κιωλας ) , εμενα με ενδιαφερει οτι ειναι κουκλος ....


Νίκο συμφωνώ μαζί σου.
απλά ο Ευθύμης έδειξε ενδιαφέρον (και καλά έκανε) και με πληροφόρησε για το είδος
και ζήτησε μία φωτο ααπο πίσω να δέι τα φτερά ώστε να μας πείς περισσότερα.

----------


## NickKo

Δεν ειπα κατι ρε συ πολυ καλα εκανε , προσπαθησα να δωσω εμφαση στο οτι ειναι κουκλος  μαλλον το κανα με λαθος τροπο .. 

Καλα το ενδιαφερον του Ευθυμη ( και αλλων παιδιων εδω μεσα ) το ξερουμε , για ολων τα κατοικιδια ειναι σαν να ειναι δικα του , εχει ριξει πολυ διαβασμα και ασχολειται και βοηθα με τις γνωσεις του , σε θαυμαστο σημειο , σε ολους τους τομεις .... δε ξερω αν θα το κανα τοσο και τοσο καιρο και για ολους και ποιος αλλος μπορει να το κανει ..

Ευθυμη (ή και οποιος αλλος ξερει ) με την ευκαιρια , οι μεταλλαξεις ειναι καθαρα θεμα εμφανισης και τι απογονους θα φερουν ή  επηρεαζουν και αλλα πραγματα ( συγκεκριμενα σε καθε μεταλλαξη ) και αυτες πρεπει να ληφθουν υποψιν σε καποιες καταστασεις ( ασθενειας , γονιμοτητας κλπ ) ? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T311 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιώργο το παπαγαλάκι σου είναι Single Factor (SF) YellowFace type I Skyblue, φαίνεται υγιέστατο. Περισσότερα για τις μεταλλάξεις μπορείς να διαβάσεις: Μεταλλάξεις των παπαγάλων Budgie. 




> Ευθυμη (ή και οποιος αλλος ξερει ) με την ευκαιρια , οι μεταλλαξεις ειναι καθαρα θεμα εμφανισης και τι απογονους θα φερουν ή επηρεαζουν και αλλα πραγματα ( συγκεκριμενα σε καθε μεταλλαξη ) και αυτες πρεπει να ληφθουν υποψιν σε καποιες καταστασεις ( ασθενειας , γονιμοτητας κλπ ) ?


Αν κατάλαβα καλά τις ερωτήσεις σου, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ο φαινότυπος ταυτίζεται με τον γονότυπο, σε άλλες όχι. Τα Budgie μπορούν να είναι φορείς ορισμένων μεταλλάξεων, ιδιαίτερα εμφανές στις υπολειπόμενες και τις φυλοσύνδετες στα αρσενικά άτομα. Στις πρώτες είναι εμφανής ο λόγος. Στις δεύτερες πάλι αφορά τα αρσενικά τα οποία χρειάζονται δύο αντίγραφα των φυλοσύνδετων μεταλλάξεων ώστε να την εμφανίσουν στο φαινότυπο τους, στην άλλη περίπτωση είναι απλά φορείς της.

Οι μεταλλάξεις των γονέων καθορίζουν τις μεταλλάξεις των απογόνων τους. Η κάθε μετάλλαξη επηρεάζει συγκεκριμένα πράγματα για αυτό όπως αναγράφεται στο άρθρο πρέπει να χαρακτηρίζεται κάθε μετάλλαξη από αρκετά πράγματα για να είναι ολοκληρωμένη. Άλλες πραγματοποιούν αλλαγές στο χρώμα του φτερώματος, άλλες στο σχήμα των ριγών, άλλες στο χρώμα των ριγών κ.λπ.. Π.χ. η SF Spangle επηρεάζει το σχήμα των ριγών, ο μονός σκούρος παράγοντας στο μπλε (Cobalt Blue) επηρεάζει το χρώμα του Budgie -και όχι τις ρίγες- και άλλες. Βέβαια κάποιες επηρεάζουν εξίσου και τα δύο. 




> *Προσοχή:* Σε πολλές εικόνες παρουσιάζονται Budgie που έχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα και ίδια ποικιλία ή και το αντίθετο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση τονίζονται οι αλλαγές που προκαλούν οι μεταλλάξεις στο χρώμα και την ποικιλία, ενώ επίσης τα εικονιζόμενα Budgie μπορεί να φέρουν και άλλες μεταλλάξεις, διαφοροποιώντας έτσι κάποιο από τα δύο στοιχεία χωρίς αυτό όμως να επηρεάζει την εκάστοτε επίδραση της μετάλλαξης στο φαινότυπο του παπαγάλου. Οπότε σε κάθε μετάλλαξη παρατηρούνται αμέτρητοι συνδυασμοί, οι οποίοι είναι αδύνατο να καταγραφούν, που οδηγούν σε Budgie που διαφέρουν ως προς το χρώμα και τα σημάδια.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα, μπορεί ένα Budgie να είναι Light Green Opaline, Olive Green Opaline, Cobalt Blue YellowFace Type II Opaline και άλλα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τονίζεται η αλλαγή που προκαλεί η μετάλλαξη/ποικιλία Opaline και όχι οι υπόλοιπες.


Για ασθένειες που οφείλονται σε μεταλλάξεις είναι σπάνιες αλλά υπάρχουν. Στην αιχμαλωσία βέβαια αυτά ελαττώνονται. Για παράδειγμα, η μετάλλαξη (ή καλύτερα σύνδρομο) Feather Dust μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρά προβλήματα υγείας και σίγουρα τα περισσότερα τέτοια Budgie δεν προλαβαίνουν καν να αναπαραχθούν και πεθαίνουν μικρότερα του ενός έτους. Άλλα Budgie είναι πιο ευάλωτα σε ορισμένα προβλήματα, κυρίως ελλείψεως βιταμινών (π.χ. budgie και γενικά πουλιά με λευκό φτέρωμα έχουν υψηλότερες ανάγκες σε βιτ Α). Στη φύση τα albino, από όσο έχω διαβάσει, δεν επιβιώνουν λόγω αρχικά της αδυναμίας τους να προσαρμοστούν και να καμουφλαριστούν στο περιβάλλον, αλλά και λόγω των οφθαλμολογικών τους προβλημάτων (θολή όραση) που δυσχεραίνει την κατάστασή τους. Τέλος, όπως συμβαίνει και στα σκουφάτα καναρίνια, "απαγορεύεται" να αναπαραχθούν δύο σκουφάτα Budgie.

----------


## georgatc

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Εννοείτε οτι δέν παρεξήγησα τίποτα Νίκο.
Ευθύμη ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες να είσαι καλά

----------

